

Ask HN: Review my Webapp- Fennce.com - Vistico
http://fennce.com/
Please check out the website before you read the description.. Hopefully it matches our impression of it. If not let me know why, &#38; what you thought of it.<p>Today we are launching Fennce in open beta! In a nutshell we are all about creative critical thinking &#38; constructive debate. Using social media we will create an environment where people can gauge public opinion on issues of varying importance.<p>Our main objectives with this project are to make it easier for people to build meaningful relationships on twitter, whether by persuasive typing, clever topics, or frequent encounters. We've given a sense of "alliance" with teams to help bring out multiple compelling arguments for each side. Finally we want to provide a place where both serious &#38; playful debates can exist!<p>We really are looking for any feedback possible. There are many thing we wanted to do that we could not in the available time.<p>Also if it's something that appeals to you, help us out and use it! We just launched a few hours ago and are desperate for early users!<p>Thank you for reading
======
pclark
you need to work on articulating what this product does.

> It's simple, Fennce is a SME for "conversation on controversy & perspective"

is way confusing.

it seems like you ask a question which has two answers and see who swings
which way?

~~~
Vistico
hmm, We answeed that question before with

> It's simple, Fennce is a Web app for "Conversation on controversy"

does that sound better?

We are torn on this because we did'nt want to limit it to just plain kinda
mainstream controversy. It could be anything that involves two sides. So we
decided to add perspective there to make it seem less limiting. Maybe just
saying "conversation on controversy" is our better option.

~~~
charliepark
Even that's not immediately gettable. "A place for debates" (or some
variation: "A place to debate your friends.", "Take on the world.", etc.) does
it.

~~~
Vistico
Ahh I see. I wanted to avoid using the word debate, because I found it made
people think of everything as plain serious.

I tried to exchange that word with "battle" but that isn't as descriptive as
the word debate. I'll defiantly have to change that specific sentence so it
clicks easily.

To be honest I had the idea that we should simplify that phrase. One shouldn't
have to be confused by the 5 words that describe the website in a nutshell.

Thank you for letting me know what you think I really appreciate it man! Thank
you

